# L'oreal Colour Riche Lipstick swatches



## MadchenRogue (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

Here are some swatches of my L'oreal lipsticks.
The number on top of the name IS the number found at the bottom of the lipstick tube for reference.


----------

